# Repairing the Brahms piano concertos after the fall of world dictatorship



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

In the future, after World War 3, world-government is implemented and led by a tyrannical dictator. This man despises the slow movements of the Brahms piano concertos, so he orders the destruction of ALL scores and ALL recordings, and he also similarly erases the finale of the second concerto. The other movements are left alone (often ripped off old CDs and burned onto new ones).

Now the dictator is dead, the one-world government has collapsed, and fans of classical music must somehow repair the Brahms piano concertos. Any hope of restoring the lost movements is in vain, because folk memory is too weak. It is decided that new slow movements, selected from Brahms' piano chamber music, will be inserted. In the case of the second concerto, the original second movement (allegro appassionato) becomes the finale.

What movements would you select? Bear in mind that one option is adding orchestral accompaniment to solo piano works.

For myself, I haven't heard enough to make a definitive selection, but in the case of the second concerto, I wonder if the intermezzo no. 1, op. 117, would go well in there.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd put the second concerto's scherzo back where it was, insert a piano arrangement of the vioiin concerto's slow movement, and end with Schoenberg's finale to the g-minor piano quartet with the piano part partly re-inserted.

Don't know what to do about the d--minor.


----------



## Steve Stalin (Feb 21, 2021)

Who is this dictator you speak of...?


----------



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

MarkW said:


> I'd put the second concerto's scherzo back where it was, insert a piano arrangement of the vioiin concerto's slow movement, and end with Schoenberg's finale to the g-minor piano quartet with the piano part partly re-inserted.
> 
> Don't know what to do about the d--minor.


Interesting, especially the Violin thing, which I wouldn't have thought of. I shall listen to the Brahms piano quartets and quintet over the next couple of days.



Steve Stalin said:


> Who is this dictator you speak of...?


lol, it will probably be you, mister!


----------

